# gheenoe, is it for me?



## chrisw (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all. Pretty nice site you guys have here. All right, I need your guys opinion. I am a big guy, 6'3" 295lbs, and my brother-n-law is 6'0" 255lb. Will we beable to fish comfortably out of a gheenoe? We mainly flats fishing and will not go out any distance into the open water. Any and all opinions are welcomed.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Get a classic with a 25hp


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome [smiley=beer.gif]

Forum member Big Fish is around 300 and fishes comfortably on his Gheenoe Classic. I am 200 and jump on with him no problem. You will want to have 20 - 25 hp.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

I say it depends on how you fish. IF you move around a lot, then a Gheenoe may not be stable enough. If you primarily sit and fish, then you may not have any problems.

Ron


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

If you have fished from a canoe or john boat and were ok with that then you will likely enjoy a 15' 6" Classic Gheenoe. If you haven't fished from a small boat it will require some getting use to.


----------



## chrisw (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Right now we fish from sit on top kayaks. Will it be that big of a difference?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

My wife and I started with a canoe. She would not move all day because of the tippyness. She love are lowsider and has no trouble standing and fishing.


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

> Thanks for the advice. Right now we fish from sit on top kayaks. Will it be that big of a difference?


I'm a reformed kayaker... ;D
Yes a huge difference. You will be able to cover a lot more area and still go pretty skinny, You can also use a trolling motor and even have a livewell for live bait.

And the best part is you wont have to paddle against a strong outgoing tide when your heading back to the ramp and lift it on top of your truck or car and take it off when you get home.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Same goes for me. Canoes were my first fishing platform. Then Kayaks and now I am on my 3rd Gheenoe. This one is a Classic. I have 2 canoes and 2 kayaks in the back yard and they see very little action.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

More pics of big guys fishing from Gheenoes and a good shot of finnatic651 from the customgheenoe.com forum bringing a tarpon up that really demonstrates the stability


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

by the way the guy holding the paddle in front of the gheenoe is over 380 pounds


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> Same goes for me. Canoes were my first fishing platform. Then Kayaks and now I am on my 3rd Gheenoe. This one is a Classic. I have 2 canoes and 2 kayaks in the back yard and they see very little action.


Same here.....I haven't put a kayak or canoe in the water since I purchased my Gheenoe last summer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't want to be anti-Gheenoe and I don't want to derail this thread, so if I do either one, then please forgive. 

But, when it come to a Gheenoe's stability, I think there are two things to consider - primary and secondary stability. I have a kayak and have fished from it for years and this is how I learned of the two types of stability. And while I am a L O N G way from being an expert, I do know that a gheenoe is very similar to wide kayak.

I find that my Gheenoe is initially very tippy! A lit bit of lateral movement greatly effects the balance of the boat. But, I've NEVER had any fear that the boat was going to capsize or flip over. So, I find that the Gheenoe is initially unstable but that it has good secondary stability.

Ron


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ron, You are not derailing the thread. You are entitled to your opinion. That said, I disagree with you. A Gheenoe Classic is stable in every way possible except for one which is being over powered and driving like you stole it. ;D


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

I have to agree with Tom, I have a classic DH-C and I could not imagine a more stable small craft. Even when I am on the platform when my girlfriend finds the need to sprint to the cooler, it's still pretty stable (have not fell of the platform yet ;D) I had a NMZ highsider prior to the classic and it was only unstable in certain situations (like when a 6 ft wake from a 40ft fountain going 60 mph comes over the side). For me, the stability of Gheenoes is one of the strongest selling points!
just my .02
Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> Ron, You are not derailing the thread. You are entitled to your opinion. That said, I disagree with you. A Gheenoe Classic is stable in every way possible except for one which is being over powered and driving like you stole it.  ;D


Thanks Tom.

I think that "tippiness" is a relative phenonmenon. What feels tippy to me, may not feel tippy to you, and vice versa.

I own a 14 foot sit-in kayak and before my Gheenoe, I owned a 16 foot Action Craft Fly Fisher. My kayak is VERY tippy (I can NOT even stand in it) but my Action Craft was VERY stable. If I use these two boats as endpoints of my "measuging stick"

*******************************************************************
Kayak


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes it is all relative. 


MicroSkiff
(Tippy) (Not Tippy)
**|***************************|*******************************|*****
Canoe Kayak Gheenoe NMZ Gheenoe Classic
Gladesmen 


All Boats

(Tippy) (Not Tippy)
**|**********************|****************|************|****************|***
White Water Kayak Microskiff Pleasure Barge Aircraft Carrier 
Surf Ski Fishing Kayak Boat 
Canoe


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

The primary reason I posted my comparison was to highlight the difference between the two extremes of what people who commonly look at a Gheenoe have knowledge about.

Before testing my Gheenoe I had read about their stability. To say the least, I was surprised at the tippiness of mine the first time I stepped on it. Which by the way, is the only Gheenoe I've ever been on.

Ron


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

My gheenoe is so stable I can walk the length of it on its gunnel and it wont tip over and Im over 200lbs. (and very agile...for a fat guy...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, I'm gettin' worried! I'm only 45, skinny and in pretty good shape and yet I think my Gheenoe is tippy! Obviously, I have balance "issues"!! 

Ron


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Man, I'm gettin' worried! I'm only 45, skinny and in pretty good shape and yet I think my Gheenoe is tippy! Obviously, I have balance "issues"!!
> 
> Ron


Stop taking captain Morgan with ya. 


The Gheenoe "Classic" is super stable.. I'm 210.. I don't think I can tip it over if I tried... No it's not a 18' Flatsboat wih a 8' beam .. but for a boat this size .. it's as stable as it could possibly be.

note: If you getting a gheenoe and looking for stability please make sure it's "classic"!!!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Definetly not tippy at all!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Gheenoe classic is very stable for me but I fell off the boat few times cuz I'm a klutz with a bottle of rum!


----------

